# R.I.P Cleo



## beccaA! (Apr 8, 2010)

Rest In Peace Cleo.

Savagely killed on your own front door step by a cross bred dog. I tried my best to save you. I'm sorry i wasn't stronger or faster, if only i could have got down the stairs a few seconds quicker, and that guilt will forever be in heart next to all the love you given me for first 17 years of my life.

My beautiful cat. Died 09/10/10 age 18. Will always love you forever.

Love 
Becca!
xxx


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Omg this really broke my heart when reading it. Im so sorry to hear about your special girl. Please dont blame yourself i know its hard. I hope the dogs owner gets the punishment they deserve.

RIP precious kitty.


----------



## callumcook (Oct 23, 2008)

R.I.P little one, sleep well now

and what have you said to the owner of the mut?


----------



## Omerov1986 (Feb 11, 2009)

:censor::censor::grouphug::grouphug:eace:


----------



## beccaA! (Apr 8, 2010)

selina20 said:


> Omg this really broke my heart when reading it. Im so sorry to hear about your special girl. Please dont blame yourself i know its hard. I hope the dogs owner gets the punishment they deserve.
> 
> RIP precious kitty.


 
Thank You for your kind words. Its really hard not to blame myself but i'm getting there slowly thinking more about the good memories she's left behind.



callumcook said:


> R.I.P little one, sleep well now
> 
> and what have you said to the owner of the mut?


Thank you again for your kind words. After trying to get her to a vet in time with no luck, we went round to the owners and at the time we were angry and hurt and said that i wanted the dog put down and that it should never have been off the lead if it’s a violent dog. The owner didn't even have the courteousity to apologise; they just kept saying well she's never attacked anything in her life! 


Omerov1986 said:


> :censor::censor::grouphug::grouphug:eace:


Thanks you for your kindness.


----------



## Casp (Sep 13, 2010)

This is such a shame and it must have been horrific for you.

Have you considered calling the RSPCA and seeing if they can do anything? It may be possible they can re-educate the owners on how to secure their dog so it doesn't happen again to someone else. 

Also, if it did happen again and someone complained at least there would be a record and the necessary action taken with the dog?

ATB,
Casp.


----------



## beccaA! (Apr 8, 2010)

Casp said:


> This is such a shame and it must have been horrific for you.
> 
> Have you considered calling the RSPCA and seeing if they can do anything? It may be possible they can re-educate the owners on how to secure their dog so it doesn't happen again to someone else.
> 
> ...


It was i didn't know how to get the dog off my cat because it had locked on. But somehow i got it off just not it any time o save her.

We haven't actually decide what we are going to about the dog since its calmed down (the intinal shock), we don't really want to put it down, mainly incase there any repercussion on our dog. But that sounds like a really go idea.


----------



## bubblescook (Sep 19, 2010)

beccaA! said:


> It was i didn't know how to get the dog off my cat because it had locked on. But somehow i got it off just not it any time o save her.
> 
> We haven't actually decide what we are going to about the dog since its calmed down (the intinal shock), we don't really want to put it down, mainly incase there any repercussion on our dog. But that sounds like a really go idea.



OOOHHH I feel so so bad for you I'm crying . 

I love cats and I have a dog but he loves cats if only the cat had gone outside 1 second later then she might not be looking down on you from heaven.


----------



## beccaA! (Apr 8, 2010)

bubblescook said:


> OOOHHH I feel so so bad for you I'm crying .
> 
> I love cats and I have a dog but he loves cats if only the cat had gone outside 1 second later then she might not be looking down on you from heaven.


Thank you for your kindness. 

Yeah my dog loves cats too because of cleo. And i know there would alot of variables i would change if i could go back to save her.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

poor poor thing, and you. that must be horrific 
im so so so sorry x


----------



## bubblescook (Sep 19, 2010)

Wheres doctor Who when you need to go back in time .LOL


----------



## callumcook (Oct 23, 2008)

bubblescook said:


> Wheres doctor Who when you need to go back in time .LOL


abit harsh :bash:


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

OMG I am so sorry, this is heartbreaking :sad: RIP little one


----------



## beccaA! (Apr 8, 2010)

xvickyx said:


> OMG I am so sorry, this is heartbreaking :sad: RIP little one


Thank You For Your Kind Words


----------



## mariex4 (Oct 19, 2009)

so so sorry for your loss i cant bear to imagin how you feel . just try to remember the good times i know its hard when ya baby is gone . were here for you


----------



## beccaA! (Apr 8, 2010)

mariex4 said:


> so so sorry for your loss i cant bear to imagin how you feel . just try to remember the good times i know its hard when ya baby is gone . were here for you


Thanks

And thats what i am doing. Thinking of all the good times.


----------

